# Fantastic Michigan Competition 2014



## Kit Clement (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking for an FMC mean? Look no further than this fantastic competition.

Date: Feb 15, 2014
City: Ann Arbor, MI
Venue: Michigan Union, Pond Room
Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/fmc2014/index.php
Events: 3x3, FMC
Registration Fees: None! Come and do FMC for free.

Due to the constraints of the room, the registration will be limited to 42 competitors. *If you register and find that you cannot come, please contact me or delete your registration yourself so that we can allow for other competitors to register.* If registration reaches 42 before the end of the registration period, I will open a waitlist for interested competitors, and allow the top person on the waitlist to register if a spot becomes available.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 13, 2014)

This is hilarious. 

I'll come if I can find people to carpool with, but I don't know if anyone from around here would come just for FMC.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 13, 2014)

Alright, who thinks I will get the NAR?

Can we get turnt up before the competition ends?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Can we get turnt up before the competition ends?



Well, the venue does allow for a bar service option...

http://catering.umich.edu/files/catering-site/pdfs/UU_On-Premise_Bar_Service_Policy.pdf


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 13, 2014)

I signed up but couldn't find the option to help scramble, weird.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

....FMC only?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> ....FMC only?



See competition name.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 13, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Well, the venue does allow for a bar service option...
> 
> http://catering.umich.edu/files/catering-site/pdfs/UU_On-Premise_Bar_Service_Policy.pdf



Yeah, that sounds expensive... Darn.


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> ....FMC only?



lol I bet you're there if they add 2x2


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lol I bet you're there if they add 2x2



Obviously not true, Mr. Olson didn't show up to this one. To be fair, he was hoping I'd be able to win 2x2, but instead, I tanked.


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Obviously not true, Mr. Olson didn't show up to this one. To be fair, he was hoping I'd be able to win 2x2, but instead, I tanked.



I'm confused :O he didn't show up to.. A comp that hasn't happened yet?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm confused :O he didn't show up to.. A comp that hasn't happened yet?



Whoops, I forgot to put "this last one", as in Blizzard Town.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> See competition name.



Yeah, I understood the joke. But really, ONLY FMC? Unless we ride with Brandon and find out this won't be expensive, I'm not showing up for just FMC.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 13, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah, I understood the joke. But really, ONLY FMC? Unless we ride with Brandon and find out this won't be expensive, I'm not showing up for just FMC.



Yeah, but you can get a mean, with the possibility of a NAR!?


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, but you can get a mean, with the possibility of a NAR!?



but it's FMC..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, but you can get a mean, with the possibility of a NAR!?



No I can't. We all know you're gonna get NAR


----------



## Mikel (Jan 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> but it's FMC..



I'm trying to comprehend what you mean by this post, but your 6.40 posts per day is getting in the way of my understanding.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 13, 2014)

They couldve just had another normal event and id come  I will try getting into the event again, but I think I just naturally suck so... have fun xD


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm trying to comprehend what you mean by this post, but your 6.40 posts per day is getting in the way of my understanding.



Makes sense, you look at my profile whilst comprehending my dissing of FMC..


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jan 13, 2014)

Kit, i want to say that i love you for this. I'm so glad i get to actually get a mean lol


----------



## JackJ (Jan 13, 2014)

Can you move to Wisconsin, Kit? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 13, 2014)

Can you come host Fantastic Melbourne Competition 2014 pls? Our delegates are against the idea


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 14, 2014)

Kit Clement is for here and here only <3


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 14, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Can you move to Wisconsin, Kit? Would be much appreciated.



I'll never move there until your government apologizes for calling itself "The Mitten State" in all of those tourism commercials.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 14, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I'll never move there until your government apologizes for calling itself "The Mitten State" in all of those tourism commercials.



Let me be the first to apologize. I'm perfectly content with "America's Dairyland." Michigan is more a mitten than Wisconsin could ever dream of being.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 17, 2014)

3x3 Speedsolve has been added. Those who have already registered have had 3x3 added to their registrations.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay! inb4 Chris wants 2x2


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 17, 2014)

Inb4 Rami want feet.

Inb4 Ryan want beard.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Inb4 Rami want feet.



Ew, that's disgusting. March 8 and August 1 is good enough. Feet is not my favorite event.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yay! inb4 Chris wants 2x2



Because he won 2x2 the last two times he competed in it :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Ew, that's disgusting.



Why


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Why



Sarcasm


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 17, 2014)

I do want it but I know it won't happen.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I do want it but I know it won't happen.



Let's do this.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 12, 2014)

Who is ready to entertain some Fiery Malevolent Castanets this weekend?


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 12, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Who is ready to entertain some Fiery Malevolent Castanets this weekend?



That wouldn't be much Fun, Mikel. Castanets are Frankly, Much Clumsier than Feetsolving, Multiblind and Clock. If you Found My Comment offensive, well you should probably ignore it, I'm not even going to the competition.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 12, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> That wouldn't be much Fun, Mikel. Castanets are Frankly, Much Clumsier than Feetsolving, Multiblind and Clock. If you Found My Comment offensive, well you should probably ignore it, I'm not even going to the competition.



looool fmc


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 12, 2014)

So...
Who is going to pull away with the NAR? 

My guess is the beard!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 13, 2014)

so.... any extra events?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 13, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> So...
> Who is going to pull away with the NAR?
> 
> My guess is the beard!



<3


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 13, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> <3



He wasn't talking about you, you know...

http://www.cubingusa.com/fmc2014/competitors.php



Yuxuibbs said:


> so.... any extra events?



Registration is lower than I expected, so this is possible, but only if we end up having time to run them AND a dedicated scrambler for that event. Don't count on anything, but at the same time, I wouldn't leave any WCA puzzles at home, especially the quicker events.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 14, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> He wasn't talking about you, you know...
> 
> http://www.cubingusa.com/fmc2014/competitors.php
> 
> ...



2x2 and ill be there!!!!!! I'll scramble if I have to by going first.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 15, 2014)

you know you want to add at least one round of OH 

If you rush me, I can scramble for any event other than clock, sq 1, and big cubes


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 15, 2014)

You should add a 4th attempt at FMC.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 15, 2014)

Again, no decisions/choices will be made until we know the situation tomorrow. Remember that in order to do this, someone will have to be a *dedicated* scrambler, that means that person cannot compete, as I am doing for 3x3. Only one round = one set of scrambles. (I know this is only a suggestion in the regulations, but I think it should be followed whenever possible.)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll gladly be dedicated scrambler for a 4th attempt at FMC.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Guess I can't go. So much for 2x2 almost being added. ;'(


----------



## Mikel (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm not going to be able to make it to the competition. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations to Nathan and Blake on their NARs! I wish I could have been there. Thankfully I am safe. I was involved in a car accident about 2 hours west of Ann Arbor on my way to the competition. Here is what my car looks like.



Spoiler


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Congratulations to Nathan and Blake on their NARs! I wish I could have been there. Thankfully I am safe. I was involved in a car accident about 2 hours west of Ann Arbor on my way to the competition. Here is what my car looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Awww car accidents are always devastating, im soooo sorry  couldnt go either!

Congrats to them btw


----------

